# Oral steroids can cause liver damage; Liver Juice can support the liver



## Rucker (Feb 23, 2010)

​

*Dear IronMag,*

Liver Juice is now available.

New research suggests that supplementing with  Liver Juice before and during your cycle, can greatly reduce the liver toxic effect from 17aa methylated steroids. Its works by increasing bile production in the liver and reducing the chance of developing reversible cholestasis. (the primary condition developed from use of 17aa oral steroids)(1-18)

Because Liver Juice delivers milk thistle so efficiently with the Liqua-Vade delivery system, it is one of the most cost effective milk thistle supplements on the market.

Liver Juice -


*Natural liver protector, rejuvenator and cleanser*

*Absorbs 8x better than other milk thistle extracts*

*Increases production of healthy bile salts*

*Natural milk thistle extract has zero side-effects*

*Protective against oral steroid induced toxicity*

*Unmatched Delivery System*​
To show the exceptional solubility accomplished with the milk thistle in our Liver Juice, we went ahead and took a 5mL dose (500mg) of Liver Juice and mixed it into a glass of water. We then took 500mg of the exact same milk thistle extract used in our Liver Juice, and vigorously shook it into a glass of water. Then they sat for 12 hours.



​
As you can see, the milk thistle in Liver Juice remained completely stable and molecularly dispersed in the liquid. The milk thistle powder alone simply crashed to the bottom of glass. _(???crash??? means to crystallize, separate or no longer be in solution -- aka, not be absorbed into the body)_


*A 4 week supply of Liver Juice is only $19.95.*
Sweet Almond Flavor


Get it now at primordialperformance.com



​




Jim Benvie, 
_Primordial Performance Marketing_


Questions? 


Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924 
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - Primordial Performance



References
1. Silymarin: a review of its clincal properties in the managment of hepatic disorders
Keri et al.
Adis Drug Evaluation, Biodrugs 2001: 15 (7): 465-489

2. Use of herbal supplements for chronic liver disease.
Cynthia Levy et al.
Clin. Gast. And Hepat. 2004;2:947-956

3. Updated medicines and the liver.
Fogden E et al.
Liver International 2003, 23, 213-220

4. An updated systemic review of the pharmacology of silymarin
Reinhard Saller et al.
Forsch Komplementarmed 2007;14:70-80

5. Anabolic steroids and cholestasis
Nusinovici V.
Med Chir Dig. 1974;3(3):167-71.

6. Cholestasis due to anabolic steroids
Horký J, et al.
Cesk Gastroenterol Vyz. 1973 Dec;27(8):548-50.

7. Drug-induced cholestasis.
Velayudham LS, et al.
Expert Opin Drug Saf. 2003 May;2(3):287-304.

8. Beneficial drugs for liver diseases.
Muriel P, et al.
J Appl Toxicol. 2008 Mar;28(2):93-103. Review.

9. Silymarin as a new hepatoprotective agent in experimental cholestasis: new possibilities for an ancient medication.
Crocenzi FA, Roma MG.
Curr Med Chem. 2006;13(9):1055-74. Review.

10. Silibinin prevents cholestasis-associated retrieval of the bile salt export pump, Bsep, in isolated rat hepatocyte couplets: possible involvement of cAMP.
Crocenzi FA, et al.
Biochem Pharmacol. 2005 Apr 1;69(7):1113-20.

11. Beneficial effects of silymarin on estrogen-induced cholestasis in the rat: a study in vivo and in isolated hepatocyte couplets.
Crocenzi FA, et al.
Hepatology. 2001 Aug;34(2):329-39.

12. Tauro alpha-muricholate is as effective as tauro beta-muricholate and tauroursodeoxycholate in preventing taurochenodeoxycholate-induced liver damage in the rat.
Kitani K, et al.
Hepatology. 1994 Apr;19(4):1007-12.

13. Tauro beta-muricholate is as effective as tauroursodeoxycholate in preventing taurochenodeoxycholate-induced liver damage in the rat.
Kanai S, et al.
Life Sci. 1990;47(26):2421-8.

14. Cholestatic Jaundice and IgA Nephropathy Induced by OTC Muscle Building Agent Superdrol.
Beata Jasiurkowski MD, et al.
The American Journal of Gastroenterology (2006) 101, 2659-2662;

15. Severe Cholestasis and Renal Failure Associated with the Use of the Designer Steroid Superdrol (Methasteron): A Case Report and Literature Review
John Nasr and Jawad Ahmad
Digestive Diseases and Sciences

16. Improvement of estradiol-17b-d-glucoronide-induced cholestasis by sodium tauroursodeoxycholate therapy in rats.
Kinbara S et al.
Pharm. Research Laboratory, 1997, 947-952

17. Ursodeoxycholate reduces ethinylestradiol glucuronidation in the rat: Role in prevention of estrogen-induced cholestasis.
Enrique J et al.
The Journal of Pharmacology and experimental therapeutics, 2003 Vol. 306, No. 1 279-286

18. Milk thistle (silybum marianum) for the therapy of liver disease
Kenneth Flora et al.
The American Journal of Gastroenterology. Vol. 93, No. 2, 1998


----------



## Rucker (Feb 23, 2010)

Is Liver Juice the best liver support supplement?


----------



## Primordial (Feb 23, 2010)

We need a couple good testers for this. We will take care of you guys.

-Eric


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 24, 2010)

*Liver support*

Rucker you're right when youre saying steroids cause liver damage so are the prohormones you're trying to sell big time!!!! Is your juice the real deal and better than stuff like perfect cycle liver support by anabolic extreme!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe i'll give it a try!Possible to order it from internet with a credit card.


----------



## Rucker (Feb 24, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Maybe i'll give it a try!Possible to order it from internet with a credit card.



It is.

And the research shows that the SEDDS delivery method allows milk thistle to absorb at 80%, while most milk thistle products range between 8-20%.  To consume enough of the powders to actually get a worthwhile dose you would need to eat enough to make yourself sick.


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Def. interested as I have Hep C and I'm looking into any form of beneficial treatment.
Thanks.


----------



## papaaj (Feb 15, 2011)

I have only seen and heard good things. Milk thistle from walmart is so cheap though I never took the time to try this out.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 16, 2011)

Add NAC to our Liver Juice for better overall protection.^^


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

looks interesting


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

I may have to try it


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

is sweet alomd flavor the only flavor?


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

If so, honestly how bad is it?


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 17, 2011)

epic26 said:


> If so, honestly how bad is it?



its like fkn buckleys....its awful,but it works....id say its better than liv52 (iv had bloods that shown this), and really only gets trumped by udca

i hate orals, but if i ever did run one, id grab some of this liver juice

just do the worm shot


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 17, 2011)

epic26 said:


> If so, honestly how bad is it?



Tastes terrible, but you get used to to it after the first few doses.


----------



## braveand (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Add NAC to our Liver Juice for better overall protection.^^


Good suggestion!


----------



## ryansm (Feb 18, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> its like fkn buckleys....its awful,but it works....id say its better than liv52 (iv had bloods that shown this), and really only gets trumped by udca
> 
> i hate orals, but if i ever did run one, id grab some of this liver juice
> 
> just do the worm shot



I don't mind it, and it's very effective for a great price.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2011)

not meaning to hijack your thread but...ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx??? - Complete 'On Cycle' Prohormone Support


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 19, 2011)

The taste is not that bad after a week of taking it, but I have to agree with djm. Just put the dose into a small amount of water and shoot it. As the write up states and with positive testimony from djm, milk thistle in our liquavade greatly increases absorption and you get a better amount than pills. A highly under rated supp.


----------



## antonoverlord (Mar 9, 2011)

*UDCA dosage help*

just ordered can u get introuble for this product also need info on dosing


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 9, 2011)

do a full syringe, 2 x day.....trust me guy, shoot it into fkn something, tequila would be best, but would defeat the purpose

its milk thistle in essence,so no trouble lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 9, 2011)

^ As stated you certainly won't be in trouble for having liver juice.

What oral are you running this with?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

Works well, especially for mild compounds.  Still wouldn't push harsher stuff past the 3-4 week mark


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 10, 2011)

Regardless I would double up water and add NAC with vitamin C dosed 3 times the amount of vit. c.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 29, 2011)

Jake (Antaeus Labs Owner) mentioned Liver Juice in his blog post about Ultradrol liver protection; he says 2-3 dosings a day should be good to go for Ultradrol!


----------



## BigMuffin (Aug 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> not meaning to hijack your thread but...ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx??? - Complete 'On Cycle' Prohormone Support


 

x2.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 30, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Jake (Antaeus Labs Owner) mentioned Liver Juice in his blog post about Ultradrol liver protection; he says 2-3 dosings a day should be good to go for Ultradrol!



I knew I forgot to get something!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 30, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I knew I forgot to get something!!



Yep, "safer" it might be, but a liver protectant like liver juice is still a must.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 31, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Jake (Antaeus Labs Owner) mentioned Liver Juice in his blog post about Ultradrol liver protection; he says 2-3 dosings a day should be good to go for Ultradrol!



I'm using it now on my Ultradrol run


----------



## Rodja (Aug 31, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I'm using it now on my Ultradrol run



How's it going so far?


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 31, 2011)

Rodja said:


> How's it going so far?



The beast is getting beast-ier


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 2, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I'm using it now on my Ultradrol run



Nice, are you getting bloods?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 4, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Nice, are you getting bloods?



He did pre bloods, and said he would get post as well.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 5, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> He did pre bloods, and said he would get post as well.



Ryan is pretty consistent with getting bloods with each cycle.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 5, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Ryan is pretty consistent with getting bloods with each cycle.



Yeah, thats why I was happy he jumped on the UD. It has my interest peaked, but I want to see bloodwork.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 22, 2012)

Liver Juice is still available from Primordial Performance. Easy to dose, and the best MT based liver supplement available.


----------

